# Spas in Dubai



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Your favourite spa in Dubai? Where? Why? How much?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

The Spa @ The Palace Old Town
They've got a great steam room, jacuzzi and shower area. 
Plus, a wonderful relaxation area before and after treatments.
A 60 minute massage is 435 dhs and worth every fil...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sensasia (Village Mall one, although there is also one on The Palm)
Amara at Park Hyatt
Talise at Madinat


All offer a big range of treatments and varying benefits so prices vary hugely. They aren't cheap, but you get what you pay for around here.

-


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Sensasia (Village Mall one, although there is also one on The Palm)
> Amara at Park Hyatt
> Talise at Madinat
> 
> ...


 I need a serious beat down by that I mean massage !!!! the one that you feel like you were spanked and after the session you just head home and die in your bed...

Any recommendations?


----------

